# The D'oh Moment Thread



## Barbara L (Oct 8, 2008)

Sheesh, I feel like an idiot!  This isn't really a vent (as it had good consequences), so I decided to start this thread for anyone who has one of those minor "Boy what an idiot I am" moments.  I just had one a few minutes ago.

Several days ago, a friend gave me the starter for an Amish Friendship Cake.  I have been squishing the bag every day, as it says to do, and on the 7th, I added flour, milk, and sugar, as it said.  When I woke up today, I looked at the clock (which has the date on it) and said, "Oh no, it's the 10th.  I have to make the cake today."  I wasn't quite prepared to do that yet, but you are supposed to bake it on the 10th day.  

I kept putting it off, but I finally got everything done that needed to be done first, and I just went in to make the cake.  I picked up the bag, and noticed right away that it said to bake it on the 12th.  Sheesh!  I got 10th day and the 10th of October mixed up in my mind.  

The good thing is that I actually got quite a bit done today, and at least I missed it by being two days ahead and not two days behind.  

So, have you had any of those "D'oh" moments?  Let us know!

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 8, 2008)

This just happened.. I was pulling a bowl out of a cabinet and cardboard container of cocoa , with a plastic lid fell out when I pulled the bowl out and of course the cocoa container fell to the floor, the lid popped off and what a mess , cocoa powder all over . I didn't see the container , otherwise I would have moved it before pulling out the bowl. Of course one of the kittens had to investigate and walk thru it and leave paw prints all over .


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 8, 2008)

My moment happened today to.  Every THURSDAY the guys' time sheets are due by noon.  So it's about noon and for some inexplicable reason, no one has sent me a time sheet.  So I finally start calling.  I got two voice mails and left messages.  The third guy I called is the one generally in the most need for his pay.  He answered and I was like "what the heck is going on? Why haven't any of you sent your time sheets?"  To which I hear "Uh, how about because it's only Wednesday and timesheets aren't due until Thursday."  DOH!!  I'm sure they'll all have a good laugh that I didn't know what day of the week it was.  

This is only the start of my 7 straight weeks of work.  I can only imagine how loopy I'll be 5 weeks from now.


----------



## miniman (Oct 9, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> This just happened.. I was pulling a bowl out of a cabinet and cardboard container of cocoa , with a plastic lid fell out when I pulled the bowl out and of course the cocoa container fell to the floor, the lid popped off and what a mess , cocoa powder all over . I didn't see the container , otherwise I would have moved it before pulling out the bowl. Of course one of the kittens had to investigate and walk thru it and leave paw prints all over .


 
This sort of things often happen in this house. The dust pan is kept handy.

Callisto - I've been there, even woken up in a morning thinking that it is a particular day and preparing for only to find it is not the right day.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2008)

Barbara, we haven't had the 10th day of October yet. Friday is the tenth, so your clock is wrong, too. Unless I'm reading your post wrong.


----------



## middie (Oct 9, 2008)

Well it didn't happen to me but yesterday I was at work. One of the managers came over with a bottle of wine (have no idea why). Well the bottle slipped out of his hand and onto the glass top of the bread case. Yep you guessed it. Broken glass and wine all over the place. Luckily nobody was hurt.


----------



## simplicity (Oct 9, 2008)

I brought a couple of patio chairs inside prior to Hurricane Ike's arrival.  I set a bag of charcoal on one as it was near the patio door.  A couple of days later, in the morning darkness, I dumped a bunch of charcoal in my cat's food bowl, thinking it was her bag of dry cat food.  Okay, that's a mistake.

The next day I got up and did the same thing all over again.  Now that's dumb!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Barbara, we haven't had the 10th day of October yet. Friday is the tenth, so your clock is wrong, too. Unless I'm reading your post wrong.


LOL I just realized I was looking at the month! I really *am* an idiot! I always knew what day and date it was when I was working. Thanks for pointing out what a doofus I am (seriously!), and for "giving" me a couple extra days!

Slinking into a big hole and pulling it in with me now!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2008)

It was early and I was confused.
I'm just glad it was you who were wrong and not me.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2008)

Maybe I was right and the whole world just shifted.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61 (Oct 9, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> Maybe I was right and the whole world just shifted.
> 
> Barbara


 
Time seems to have speeded up , to me anyway.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2008)

LadyCook61 said:


> Time seems to have speeded up , to me anyway.


It is for me as well.  It seems to be flying by.  I don't know how it can already be October!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2008)

Last week we had a guest for dinner and I wanted to use a certain bread basket.  I looked everywhere...the pantry...the hutch..every drawer and cupboard.  I couldn't find it anywhere.  I had convinced myself that I'd given it to Goodwill last time I made a donation.   Yesterday I found it!  Sitting right on top of the kitchen counter filled with onions!!  I've moved it daily to wipe up after dinner.  Silly stupid me.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 9, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Last week we had a guest for dinner and I wanted to use a certain bread basket. I looked everywhere...the pantry...the hutch..every drawer and cupboard. I couldn't find it anywhere. I had convinced myself that I'd given it to Goodwill last time I made a donation. Yesterday I found it! Sitting right on top of the kitchen counter filled with onions!! I've moved it daily to wipe up after dinner. Silly stupid me.


 


I do something similar. I'll get something out and set it someplace noticeable so I won't forget where I put it, then after a few days I notice it disappears into its surroundings


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 9, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Last week we had a guest for dinner and I wanted to use a certain bread basket.  I looked everywhere...the pantry...the hutch..every drawer and cupboard.  I couldn't find it anywhere.  I had convinced myself that I'd given it to Goodwill last time I made a donation.   Yesterday I found it!  Sitting right on top of the kitchen counter filled with onions!!  I've moved it daily to wipe up after dinner.  Silly stupid me.


This one made me laugh because I've done it sooooooooooooooooo many times.  I'll move something and then wonder where I put it.  I thought it was just me that did that.  Too hysterical.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 9, 2008)

Well... it's funny today but yesterday it just made me say a series of not so nice words.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 9, 2008)

now this is really dumb or maybe senile. for the first two years i had thomas, my cat we battled over a glass of water i had on night stand. he would knock it off and i would scold. then i had a duh moment, why not put a water bottle there instead. 

oh well, stupid is as stupid does. lol


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2008)

pdswife said:


> Last week we had a guest for dinner and I wanted to use a certain bread basket. I looked everywhere...the pantry...the hutch..every drawer and cupboard. I couldn't find it anywhere. I had convinced myself that I'd given it to Goodwill last time I made a donation. Yesterday I found it! Sitting right on top of the kitchen counter filled with onions!! I've moved it daily to wipe up after dinner. Silly stupid me.


I do somethng similar but mine is really dumb!  I will be looking in the refrigerator or cupboard for something.  I will pick something up to look behind it, then after I have looked for a few seconds, I realize it is the thing in my hand!

Barbara


----------



## Mama (Oct 9, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I do somethng similar but mine is really dumb! I will be looking in the refrigerator or cupboard for something. I will pick something up to look behind it, then after I have looked for a few seconds, I realize it is the thing in my hand!
> 
> Barbara


 
I've done that too but never wanted to tell anyone about it!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2008)

Mama said:


> I've done that too but never wanted to tell anyone about it!


I always say my life is an open book.  Even the dumb stuff I guess!  

Barbara


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 9, 2008)

How about standing at the door for doggie "walk time", & somehow clicking the leash onto the off-leash-trained Doberman INSTEAD of onto the "I'm gone like I've been shot out of a cannon" coonhound?

I can't even relate the heart-attack-waiting-to-happen 1/2-mile dash in hot weather to catch the beast that ensued.  Although the Doberman loved every minute - lol!

The whole episode was one big Homer Simpson D'OH!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 9, 2008)

babetoo said:


> now this is really dumb or maybe senile. for the first two years i had thomas, my cat we battled over a glass of water i had on night stand. he would knock it off and i would scold. then i had a duh moment, why not put a water bottle there instead.
> 
> oh well, stupid is as stupid does. lol


  I had to do the same thing. Got tired of drinking water after the cat had his share. Of course the cat thought was real swell to be able to drink right by the bed.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a feeling this thread would be popular around here...



lol


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 9, 2008)

Saphellae said:


> I had a feeling this thread would be popular around here...
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Are you insinuating that we are... human?  

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Oct 9, 2008)

guys, i'll stroll into a room, intent on finding a given item, & i'll lose my thought & cannot recall what i was looking to find. i so knew what i was looking to find a few seconds ago!!


----------



## Mama (Oct 9, 2008)

luvs said:


> guys, i'll stroll into a room, intent on finding a given item, & i'll lose my thought & cannot recall what i was looking to find. i so knew what i was looking to find a few seconds ago!!


 
...and then I go back to the place were I first had the thought and all of the sudden I'll remember what is was....


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 9, 2008)

I do that all the time luvs, but unlike Mama, I hardly ever remember what I was looking for  lol I need a trigger or something..


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 9, 2008)

When your guests are going home after serving them dinner, you are cleaning up and putting away and you come across the components tat you forgot to put in the dinner.

AC


----------



## blissful (Oct 9, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> When your guests are going home after serving them dinner, you are cleaning up and putting away and you come across the components tat you forgot to put in the dinner.
> 
> AC


Yes, it's exactly like buying Christmas gifts too early in the year to be overly prepared, and then forgetting where I hid them on Christmas day and finding them the next week.


----------



## Alix (Oct 9, 2008)

Putting a metal jug of orange juice into a fridge...wet hands...slippery jug. KASPLOOSH! I wore most of the juice. It was either laugh or cry time.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2008)

Adillo303 said:


> When your guests are going home after serving them dinner, you are cleaning up and putting away and you come across the components tat you forgot to put in the dinner.
> 
> AC


The year my mom found the peas in the microwave oven the day after Thanksgiving was the year we decided that they evidently weren't that important to the Thanksgiving meal!  

Barbara


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 10, 2008)

I read all you guys replys, and I see - - - - - - - - me!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 10, 2008)

My DOH moment is occurring as I type.  I'm here, at work, two hours, no phone calls, no one else here, and DOH I should be at the race with the rest of the group but NO, I'm the sucker they got to come in today.  What _was _I thinking???  DOH, I could be drinking beer (well, once it's noon), walking around, and having a good time but I'm here, alone, in silence.  I can't imagine why I have no motivation to work.


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Mine is more stupid than doh, lol.
Putting in notice at job with the promise of staying until all people hired are trained and in return, not get kicked to the curb until I find a job. Stupid to believe that others are as honest!! I guess I know where my son gets it. Now, can't claim unemployment either!! Dh doesn't know either, DOH!!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 10, 2008)

TG... lol.. I just had the unemployment talk with my hubby last night... luckily he loves me more than money!!!


----------



## babetoo (Oct 10, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> The year my mom found the peas in the microwave oven the day after Thanksgiving was the year we decided that they evidently weren't that important to the Thanksgiving meal!
> 
> Barbara


 
i reheated mashed potatoes in microwave, last thanksgiving. that is where they stayed. no one said anything about them.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 10, 2008)

babetoo said:


> i reheated mashed potatoes in microwave, last thanksgiving. that is where they stayed. no one said anything about them.


The mashed potatoes I would miss!  

Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 11, 2008)

Be carefull when you change brands of either Baking Soda or Cornstarch....they are NOT interchangable!!!!!


----------



## Claire (Oct 12, 2008)

I think we all have them.  I went the better part of a year --- I mean something like 9 or 10 months --- telling people, believing, that I was a year older than I was.  This was some time in my 30s.  Finally my husband said something like, "You do know that you are 36, not 37, right?"  I actually sat down and did the math.  Duh.  How did I get THAT one screwed up?  I really am not stupid.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 12, 2008)

Lindatoo - why do you feel that different brands of baking soda or cornstarch aren't interchangeable?  I buy different brands all the time & have found all baking sodas to be the same & all brands of cornstarch to be the same.

Now if you meant that baking soda & cornstarch aren't interchangeable - that I agree with - lol!!


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 12, 2008)

I've always used Arm and Hammer and Clabber Girl for soda and baking powder.   I just buy whatever for cornstarch - they all seen the same, as long as it's a recognizable name. (not that I go through that much of it anyway)


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

how about using the cordless phone to try and change the tv channels and pressing several times before you realize the da'uh moment............


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 12, 2008)

same as my using the key "clicker" to open DW's car, which has no clicker.  More than once, too!


----------



## miniman (Oct 12, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> how about using the cordless phone to try and change the tv channels and pressing several times before you realize the da'uh moment............


 
Not done that but do mix up the DVD and TV controllers.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

miniman said:


> Not done that but do mix up the DVD and TV controllers.



Well, THAT is a given in this house.........I finally learned to just place the one I needed next to me and push the others away like across the room......glad I'm not alone


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 12, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> same as my using the key "clicker" to open DW's car, which has no clicker.  More than once, too!



when my daughter is home we have 3 Hondas in the driveway....trying to find the right door clicker for the right car is a nightmare.......I wished in a way that they never had invented them......


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 12, 2008)

I baked my Amish Friendship Cake tonight. When it was time to add the eggs, I grabbed the three eggs that were up in the refrigerator door. I figured James had put them there right before our vacation (although I couldn't understand why). I whacked the first egg on the side of the bowl, and thank goodness it didn't fall into the batter. They were eggs I had boiled around August 1st! I had put them in the door and then had forgotten them. That wouldn't have been a very "friendly" friendship cake! Thank goodness James had thought to buy eggs yesterday because I wouldn't have had enough without them.

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 13, 2008)

lol that would have been pretty nasty Barb!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 13, 2008)

I shudder just thinking about it!

Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 13, 2008)

I certainly mean that baking soda and cornstarch are not interchangable - but they both sometimes come in yellow boxes.....


----------



## Claire (Oct 14, 2008)

When you live in locations where you do not live under heat and A/C every moment of the day, you often find yourself putting things is Tupperware (or something else hermetically sealed) as soon as you open it.  Flour.  Cornstarch.  Sugar.  One year I had cornstarch and confectioner's sugar in similar containers that I did NOT label.  A couple of times I tried to thicken my stir fries with confectioner's sugar.  Ironically, they were very, very popular, my friends and family having much more of a sweet tooth than I!  Duh!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a sweet tooth, but not that sweet!

Barbara


----------



## lindatooo (Oct 15, 2008)

Thank you!  I feel better!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 28, 2008)

I found it!!!!! 
Looking for this thread awhile. 

I just COMPLETELY lost it with my keyboard. 
It would only register on the screen every 6 or 8 keys I pushed.... so i beat the crap out of it, gave up, took a shower, made dinner, and then 

here it is....

*D'OH!!!!!!*

wireless keyboard..... maybe the thingy that sees the keyboard to give it to the computer fell back behind the desk again.....

I owe a world of apologies to my keyboard. 
oh, and to Trish who probably thought I was abducted by aliens.....


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 28, 2008)

Claire said:


> When you live in locations where you do not live under heat and A/C every moment of the day, you often find yourself putting things is Tupperware (or something else hermetically sealed) as soon as you open it. Flour. Cornstarch. Sugar. One year I had cornstarch and confectioner's sugar in similar containers that I did NOT label. A couple of times I tried to thicken my stir fries with confectioner's sugar. Ironically, they were very, very popular, my friends and family having much more of a sweet tooth than I! Duh!


 
It only takes ONE TIME that you don't taste test.... 
I've done the SAME THING!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2008)

Suzi,

I am having the same issues with my keyboard. It has done it from the start. Sometimes it is fine, but other times, what I have already typed here can look more like:

m hvin thsame issus wthmy keyboard. thas done it fom the sart. Someties it i fin, but othr times, hat I have alrdy tped here canlook more lik:

It is SO frustrating because I have to go back and fix things every time before I send them. It looks like I don't know how to type, how to spell, or both!

Barbara
P.S. When James switches to his new computer, I will get his "old" one (which is newer than this one) and I will get his keyboard as well.  Thank goodness!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 28, 2008)

things like that happen to me off and on but i would worry too much about it. it's just something that happens.


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 28, 2008)

oops! wouldn't


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 28, 2008)

i think i'm in the wrong thread.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 28, 2008)

I lost it, too; and mine is not a wireless keyboard.  That one is on a shelf in the closet...........

The other day I was making pate brisee (butter crust for quiche in the FD.  Did everything as I have hundreds of times before and it turned out very wateryyyyy! Yuk! What in Heaven's name went wrong?  Then it occured to me, I had put in 8 OUNCES!! of ice water instead of 8 TABLESPOONS!  Quarter of a pound of butter wasted, and I'm wondering about my brain cells, too.  Truly a D'uh moment.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 28, 2008)

That sounds like something I did once Dave. My mom always made the best Cherries and Dumplings. I decided to try making them one day, but I figured I'd just do half a batch, since it was just me. I did really well until I realized that I had put the full amount of milk in. I tried to salvage it by adding the rest of the other ingredients, but instead of Cherries and Dumplings, I ended up with Cherries and Tennis Balls! I actually ate them (didn't taste bad--just really chewy), but I'm not kidding, I know those things would have bounced! 

Barbara
P.S. Ever since that disaster, whenever I double or halve a recipe, I always write the ingredients out with the new measurements!


----------



## snack_pack85 (Oct 29, 2008)

I am a nanny for one adorable little girl. She is having a halloween party at school and I volunteered to make cupcakes iced and decorated like pumpkins. Well I finished up the first 12 and iced and decorated em.
 Put them in the top oven just to get them out of the way while we had lunch. 

After lunch was done and Julia was down for a nap, I preheat the oven to 350 and filled the rest of the cupcakes...walk over to the oven....open it...smell burned sugar.....DOH....yea..I totally left the decorated cupcakes in the oven, and melted all the icing and googly eyes right off, onto the bottom of the oven. Go me.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2008)

snack_pack85 said:


> ...Go me.


That line just tickled me for some reason!  I would send you karma for that, but I just sent you some for something else and can't until I spread it around first!

Barbara


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

Everytime I go to Montreal from Kingston I always get on the wrong way on the highway.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL saph my mom used to do that at LEAST once a week for the whole 5 years she drove us to school when we lived in NY....
Then we went back to visit 10 years later... I drove, and managed to get it right THE FIRST TIME!


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 29, 2008)

I do it all the time.. once coming back from somewhere I was so tired that I got off the highway, and turned left instead of right and ended up in another town instead of back home. lol


----------



## miniman (Oct 29, 2008)

I once did that going to work - going in totally the wrong direction, I've also taken the wrong exit from the motorway (freeway for those across the pond) and landed up wasting a lot of time getting back on track - it usually the exit that does not have a straightforward round about at the bottom.


----------



## sattie (Oct 29, 2008)

My whole life is a D'ooooooH moment!!!  I think I have more fun reading about your D'oh moments!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 29, 2008)

Barbara L,  Don't feel so bad I think we all have our moments and booboo's that we make. I've shown up for appointments at the doctors office and for physicle therapy plenty of times just to get told that I'm not supposed to be there until the next day.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 29, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> I found it!!!!!
> Looking for this thread awhile.
> 
> I just COMPLETELY lost it with my keyboard.
> ...


 
Ok so this is really buggin' me!!! 
I think yesterday was aliens afterall. 

I told DH about my problem.... so like the dork he is he knocked the thing that reads the keyboard back behind the desk, on purpose, just to prove me wrong... 

The stupid thing is working just fine and its knocked even further than yesterday!!!!!


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 29, 2008)

Barbara L, I've made chicken and dumplings. How do you make cherries and dumplings?


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2008)

lifesaver said:


> Barbara L, I've made chicken and dumplings. How do you make cherries and dumplings?


I will try to remember to look for the recipe when I get home from my bible study tonight.  They are SO good!  I think I might have posted the recipe here under desserts a long time ago, but I'm not sure.

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Oct 29, 2008)

they sound delish, i was interested, too, barbara!!!


----------



## jeninga75 (Oct 29, 2008)

Boy, I thought I was bad! You guys have some great D'oh moments.

I can't claim this one to be mine but I thought I'd share because it's probably one of the biggest D'ohs I've ever heard in my life lol.

I work in a doctor's office. When we have to go in after the doc and finish up the visit, 90% of us quickly knock on the door in case someone is changing. One of my co-workers was already in the room speaking to the family and when she went to walk out of the room (the door was closed) she knocked on it... She said all she could do was turn around and say "haha, that was stupid." 

When she told me that I didn't think I would stop laughing.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2008)

I just found the Cherries and Dumplings recipe and posted it in Desserts: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f117/cherries-and-dumplings-recipe-51514.html;

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2008)

jeninga75 said:


> Boy, I thought I was bad! You guys have some great D'oh moments.
> 
> I can't claim this one to be mine but I thought I'd share because it's probably one of the biggest D'ohs I've ever heard in my life lol.
> 
> ...


That is so funny!

Barbara


----------



## luvs (Oct 29, 2008)

you're great, barbara!!! thanks.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 29, 2008)

You're welcome sweetie! I need to make them soon myself! Hopefully this time we can used spoons instead of racquets!

Barbara


----------

